# HP Officejet Pro K8600 Color Printer



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

I saw this printer on line. It is a wide format printer that uses only 4 ink cartridges. Does anyone use this printer for making transfers? Thought that it might be perfect for transfers because of the lower cost of using just 4 inks instead of six. What do you guys think?


----------



## mrpeeps (Mar 9, 2007)

I belive only the black cart is pigment the other colors are dye


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Wouldn't the dye ink work with JetPro Sofstretch. The black would work for everything since it's pigment?


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

cbs1963 said:


> Wouldn't the dye ink work with JetPro Sofstretch. The black would work for everything since it's pigment?


JPSS seems to working with several different ink sets. If you buy the printer you may restrict yourself to JPSS. Right now that is not a bad thing but who knows 6 months from now.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I print with Brother and Hp Ink jets, And Samsung laser.
My Best color by Far is Hp, for Transfers, I would love to get my hands ona CISS system for this printer, as I go thru alot of ink pots.
Again, Hp is my best inkjet, for color Retention,my opinion.
Sandy Jo


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I am currently using an Epson 1280, but using six inks is more costly for transfers. Got a c120 as well, but it seems to have fewer ink options. I fear Epson will eventually try to block all third party ink makers from selling Epson compatible inks. I was looking for a competent four ink system in a wide format and saw the HP. Thanks again.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Colorfast said:


> JPSS seems to working with several different ink sets. If you buy the printer you may restrict yourself to JPSS. Right now that is not a bad thing but who knows 6 months from now.


Hey Chip, I was thinking that with the success of JPSS more companies would seek to develop paper that used dye inks as well because of their wide availability. Then any ink would work in any printer. That would be a big plus for a transfer paper manufacturer.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought paper a few yrs ago from a company called airwaves. I used a hp printer and the ink stayed in real well. I know the pigment ink is suppose to better. I would go for it . If you like the printer and the JPSS paper. ... JB


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

cbs1963 said:


> Hey Chip, I was thinking that with the success of JPSS more companies would seek to develop paper that used dye inks as well because of their wide availability. Then any ink would work in any printer. That would be a big plus for a transfer paper manufacturer.


I think JPSS has set a new benchmark for all transfer paper manufacturers to reach for. Soft hand, dye ink, ease of use etc are great. The greater the competition the better quailty paper we get to use.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

The ability to print up to 13 x 19 using four colors was something that interested me. The cartridges are supposed to yield more pages at lower cost. The black 88xl cartridge is rated at 2450 pages. The colors are rated at 1540, 1700, 1980 each. The carts are $34.99 for black and $24.99 for each color. I didn't think this was bad for off the shelf oem carts.


----------



## peyush (Jul 23, 2008)

In my home i am using an Epson 1280.But it is very costly.So i bought c120.But it seems to have fewer ink options.So totally i am looking for a new option.

=======================================

PEYUSH


HP Q5942a


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

peyush said:


> In my home i am using an Epson 1280.But it is very costly.So i bought c120.But it seems to have fewer ink options.So totally i am looking for a new option.
> 
> =======================================
> 
> ...


I agree with you. The six ink system is very costly, and having six inks makes no difference from having four inks. I would prefer using oem ink, refilling is a headache. The Epson oem ink is very costly. Looking for lower cost per page.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

OEM HP dye inks will fade in hot water and bleed a bit. I have used them with JPSS and my first bleed in cold water came around wash 5 or 6. I got some stains on the shirt and tried hot water and a bit of bleach and the image faded quite a bit...this was around wash 9 or 10.

I have a friend with an 8600 with the HP dye inks switching to pigment inks. HP also make Vivera inks some of which are pigment and some water fast dye.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Hey David thanks for the info. The deal is if I'm going to make a number of shirts, I'm going with custom transfers(plastisol). But for single orders like your kids picture for mothers day, I'll use inkjet or laser. These orders are not commercial quality because no one wants to pay for a one time shirt made to commercial specs. I let people know that the shirt is not going to last forever. I've tried Duracoton, ImageClip, JPSS, Ironall, you name it. None are true commercial quality and all have fairly high failure rates, as in not perfect every time. Could switch to Dye Sub, but cost go up and price too. It's a compromise.


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

I use a Epson Stylus DX8450 all in one printer (scanner/copyer and built in display so doesnt need to be connected to comp, and has all the memory slots ect) with a CISS system filled with pigment and its saved me a lot of money as i also go through a lot of ink, but the with the 4 x inks filled it`s been a real money saver for me.
Bought mine in a sale a while ago for just 59.99
My own personal view is yea cant go wrong with an epson, as i also got a D88 & 92 which i use with subli ink.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have an Epson C-120 with durabrite. I took it to an event last weekend just to see how people would react to the prints. I sold 37 tees before my low ink indicated the C and M carts were low.
I probably got 45 prints in total off those carts before the low warning.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Your right Jim. Bulk ink is a lot cheaper. I have a bulk system for the 1280. Worked beautifully for a year then foam or air problems. Went through the troubleshooting to correct the problem. Spent many ours but never got all colors to print reliably. Oem carts printed fine. I'm not printing as much with the inkjet as when I first started. Just wanted a less time consuming system and generally oem carts work first time, everytime. Epson carts are very expensive. Trying to lower the costs.


----------



## etomp10291 (Apr 12, 2009)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> OEM HP dye inks will fade in hot water and bleed a bit. I have used them with JPSS and my first bleed in cold water came around wash 5 or 6. I got some stains on the shirt and tried hot water and a bit of bleach and the image faded quite a bit...this was around wash 9 or 10.
> 
> I have a friend with an 8600 with the HP dye inks switching to pigment inks. HP also make Vivera inks some of which are pigment and some water fast dye.


i have the 8600, do you know where to buy pigment inks for it?? I can only find the black in pigment ink.


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

etomp10291 said:


> i have the 8600, do you know where to buy pigment inks for it?? I can only find the black in pigment ink.


Since I just bought one, I'd like to know too.


----------



## SilverOutBreak (Aug 24, 2012)

I just bought a HP OFFICUEJET 8600 printer..
and i also bought inkjet inktra opaque paper for dark fabricks from stahls.com
does anybody have this printer and is already using it?
i tried printing out an image with my new printer with that paper and the color looks faded..
when i print the same image on a plane peice of paper the image looks amazing!!!.
i tried messing with settings to print on the transfer paper but their isnt any options that is ment to print on
this type of paper far as i know.

sooooo if any body prints with this printer can you tell me the settings that you are using?.
or any printer settings thanks 

silver


----------

